# PHP / Apache File Upload



## ralfwolf (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
habe einen Linux Webserver mit vollen root Rechten.

Mein Proble ist das ich ein php.ini File habe wo ich den Upload erlaubt habe. Jedoch wenn ich mir die Einstellungen für einen Benutzer im Browser ansehe, dann steht dort bei Local Options - File Opload = Off / Global Options = On

Wo kann ich es für den einzelnen User ändern?
Habe gelesen das es wohl in Apache noch eingeschränkt sein kann - die Frage ist nur wo?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## JohannesR (12. Oktober 2004)

Per ,,php_admin_value" im VHost oder in einer .htaccess.


----------

